# Grounding straps



## Cali740iL (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi, 

I don't have a repair manual and need to fix a problem with my 1995 740iL. I have installed a brand new battery in my car, but it is drained by the next day. Someone told me it might be the 'grounding straps'. I have no idea where they are located and could use some assistance. 

Thanks


----------

